# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  النظر في أدلة عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر  و ترجيح مذهب أهل السنة و الأثر

## ربيع أحمد السلفي

إن الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره  و نعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له .

و أشهد أن لا إله إلى الله ، و أن محمدا عبده ورسوله بلغ الرسالة ونصح الأمة و كشف الله به الغمة و جاهد في سبيل الله حتى أتاه اليقين 

أما بعد :

فإن الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام هم أشرف الخلق و أتقاهم لله اصطفاهم الله لتبليغ أوامره و نواهيه و  ليخرجوا الناس من الظلمات إلى النور  ،ومن عبادة العباد إلى عبادة رب العباد و من أركان الإيمان الستة  الإيمان بهم ،و يتضمن الإيمان بهم توقيرهم واحترامهم و حبهم ، وتصديقهم فيما أخبروا ، و اتباع دينهم وشريعتهم ، و اتخاذهم أسوة و قدوة و عدم الكلام عنهم إلا بما هو خير و اعتقاد عصمتهم من الشرك والكبائر والصغائر المخلة بالمروءة و القادحة في دعوتهم و نفي كل ما يقدح في أشخاصهم أو نبوتهم ورسالتهم و قد اختلف العلماء في جواز وقوع صغائر الذنوب منهم فذهب قوم إلى جوازها، إلا أنهم لا يقرون عليها، بل ينبهون فيتوبون و يستغفرون . و ذهب آخرون إلى امتناع ذلك عليهم  محتجين بأنهم أسوة و قدوة ، و أولوا ما ورد في ذلك مما ظاهره إثبات الذنوب للأنبياء واستغفارهم منها و القول الموافق لظاهر نصوص الكتاب والسنة و الموافق للآثار المنقولة عن السلف هو عدم عصمتهم من الصغائر التي لا تخل بالمروءة والشرف مع عدم الإقرار عليها  فالخطأ من طبع البشر والأنبياء بشر يقع منهم الخطأ و إن كانوا لا يقرون على الخطأ فيأتي الوحي بالتصويب والتسديد و لما في القول الآخر من الغلو في الأنبياء و من تأويل ظاهر النصوص بلا دليل صحيح صريح خال من معارض معتبر و من مخالفة ما كان عليه السلف  و من موافقة الشيعة في غلوهم في الأنبياء أحببت في كتابة هذه السطورة حتى لا يغتر أحد بأدلة القول الآخر المخالف للكتاب و السنة و ما نقل عن السلف و قد اغتررت بها حينا من الدهر ثم هداني الله إلى الصواب و الحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

فصل : كلام العلماء في عدم عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر 


قال ابن بطال ( ت : 449هـ) : 
(( ذكر الأنبياء صلى الله عليه وسلم فى حديث الشفاعة لخطاياهم ، فإن الناس اختلفوا هل يجوز وقوع الذنوب منهم ؟ فأجمعت الأمة على أنهم معصومون فى الرسالة ، و أنه لا تقع منهم الكبائر ، و اختلفوا فى جواز الصغائر عليهم فأطبقت المعتزلة و الخوارج على أنه لا يجوز وقوعها منهم ، و زعموا أن الرسل لا يجوز أن تقع منهم ما ينفر الناس عنهم و أنهم معصومون من ذلك . و هذا باطل لقيام الدليل مع التنزيل و حديث الرسول : ( أنه ليس كل ذنب كفرًا ) . وقولهم : إن البارى تجب عليه عصمة الأنبياء ، عليهم السلام ، من الذنوب فلا ينفر الناس عنهم بمواقعهم لها هو فاسد بخلاف القرآن له ، و ذلك أن الله تعالى قد أنزل كتابه وفيه متشابه مع سابق علمه أنه سيكون ذلك سببًا لكفر قوم، فقال تعالى : ﴿ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فى قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ ﴾ [ آل عمران : 7] ، و قال تعالى: ﴿ وَإِذَا بَدَّلْنَا آيَةً مَّكَانَ آيَةٍ وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يُنَزِّلُ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا أَنتَ مُفْتَرٍ ﴾ [ النحل: 101] فكان التبديل الذى هو النسخ سببًا لكفرهم كما كان إنزاله متشابهًا سببًا لكفرهم، وقال أهل السنة: جائز وقوع الصغائر من الأنبياء، واحتجوا بقوله تعالى مخاطبًا لرسوله: ﴿ لِيَغْفِرَ لَكَ اللَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِن ذَنبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ ﴾ [الفتح : 2] فأضاف إليه الذنب، وقد ذكر الله فى كتابه ذنوب الأنبياء فقال تعالى : ﴿ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى ﴾ [طه : 121] ، وقال نوح لربه : ﴿ إِنَّ ابُنِى مِنْ أَهْلِى ﴾ [ هود: 45] ، فسأله أن ينجيه، وقد كان تقدم إليه تعالى فقال: ﴿ وَلاَ تُخَاطِبْنِى فِى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِنَّهُم مُّغْرَقُونَ ﴾ [هود: 37] ، وقال إبراهيم: ﴿ وَالَّذِى أَطْمَعُ أَن يَغْفِرَ لِى خَطِيئَتِى يَوْمَ الدِّينِ ﴾ [الشعراء: 82] ، وفى كتاب الله تعالى من ذكر خطايا الأنبياء ما لا خفاء به )) [1] .

قال ابن عبد البر ( ت : 463هـ) :
(( معْلُومٌ أَنَّهُ (عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ) لَمْ يُكَفِّرْ عَنْهُ إِلَّا الصَّغَائِرُ لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَأْتِي كَبِيرَةً أَبَدًا لَا هُوَ و َلَا أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ لِأَنَّهُمْ مَعْصُومُونَ مِنَ الْكَبَائِرِ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِمْ ))[2]
قال القاضي عياض ( ت : 544هـ) :
(( وَأَمَّا الصَّغَائِر فَجَوَّزَهَا جَمَاعَة مِن السَّلَف وَ غَيْرِهِم عَلَى الْأَنْبِيَاء وَهُو مَذْهب أبي جَعْفَر الطَّبَرِيّ وَ غَيْرُه مِن الْفُقَهَاء وَ الْمُحَدّثِين وَ الْمُتَكَلّمِين ))[3] .

قال الآمدي (ت : 631 هـ ) :
(( اتفقت الأمة سوى الحشوية ومن جوز الكفر على الأنبياء على عصمتهم عن تعمده من غير نسيان ولا تأويل وإن اختلفوا في أن مدرك العصمة السمع كما ذهب إليه القاضي أبو بكر والمحققون من أصحابنا أو العقل كما ذهب إليه المعتزلة وأما إن كان فعل الكبيرة عن نسيان أو تأويل خطإ فقد اتفق الكل على جوازه سوى الرافضة أما ما ليس بكبيرة فإما أن يكون من قبيل ما يوجب الحكم على فاعله بالخسة ودناءة الهمة وسقوط المروءة كسرقة خبة أو كسرة فالحكم فيه كالحكم في الكبيرة وأما ما لا يكون من هذا القبيل كنظرة أو كلمة سفه نادرة في حالة غضب فقد اتفق أكثر أصحابنا وأكثر المعتزلة على جوازه عمدا وسهوا خلافا للشيعة مطلقا وخلافا للجبائي والنظام وجعفر بن مبشر في العمد ))[4].

وقال النووي ( ت : 676هـ ) :
(( و اختلفوا في وقوع غيرها من الصغائر منهم فذهب معظم الفقهاء والمحدثين والمتكلمين من السلف والخلف إلى جواز وقوعها منهم ))[5] .

و قال ابن تيمية ( ت : 728ه) :
(( القول بأن الأنبياء معصومون عن الكبائر دون الصغائر هو قول أكثر علماء الإسلام وجميع الطوائف حتى إنه قول أكثر أهل الكلام كما ذكر " أبو الحسن الآمدي " أن هذا قول أكثر الأشعرية وهو أيضا قول أكثر أهل التفسير والحديث والفقهاء بل هو لم ينقل عن السلف والأئمة والصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم إلا ما يوافق هذا القول ولم ينقل عنهم ما يوافق القولوإنما نقل ذلك القول في العصر المتقدم عن الرافضة ثم عن بعض المعتزلة ثم وافقهم عليه طائفة من المتأخرين. وعامة ما ينقل عن جمهور العلماء أنهم غير معصومين عن الإقرار على الصغائر ولا يقرون عليها ولا يقولون إنها لا تقع بحال و أول من نقل عنهم من طوائف الأمة القول بالعصمة مطلقا وأعظمهم قولا لذلك : الرافضة فإنهم يقولون بالعصمة حتى ما يقع على سبيل النسيان والسهو والتأويل. وينقلون ذلك إلى من يعتقدون إمامته وقالوا بعصمة علي والاثني عشر ثم " الإسماعيلية " الذين كانوا ملوك القاهرة و كانوا يزعمون أنهم خلفاء علويون فاطميون وهم عند أهل العلم من ذرية عبيد الله القداح كانوا هم وأتباعهم يقولون بمثل هذه العصمة لأئمتهم و نحوهم مع كونهم كما قال فيهم أبو حامد الغزالي - في كتابه الذي صنفه في الرد عليهم - قال: ظاهر مذهبهم الرفض وباطنه الكفر المحض. وقد صنف " القاضي أبو يعلى " وصف مذاهبهم في كتبه وكذلك غير هؤلاء من علماء المسلمين فهؤلاء وأمثالهم من الغلاة القائلين بالعصمة وقد يكفرون من ينكر القول بها وهؤلاء الغ الية هم كفار باتفاق المسلمين )) [6] .

و قال الذهبي ( ت: 748هـ):
(( وَقد يَقع مِنْهُم الذَّنب وَلَا يقرونَ عَلَيْهِ وَلَا يقرونَ على خطأ وَلَا فسق أصلا فهم منزهون عَن كل مَا يقْدَح فِي نبوتهم وَعَامة الْجُمْهُور الَّذين يجوزون عَلَيْهِم الصَّغَائِر يَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُم معصومون من الْإِقْرَار عَلَيْهَا ))[7]










[1] - شرح ابن بطال لصحيح البخاري 10/439 – 440 
[2] - الاستذكار لابن عبد البر 3/266
[3] - الشفا بتعريف حقوق المصطفى 2؟144
[4] - الإحكام في أصول الأحكام 1/226
[5]- شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي 3 / 54
[6] - مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية 25 /105- 106 
[7] - المنتقى من منهاج الاعتدال في نقض كلام أهل الرفض والاعتزال ص 50

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

فصل أقوال الشيعة في عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر و من نحا نحوهم 



قال الصدوق ( ت 381 : هـ ) :
(( اعتقادنا في الأنبياء و الرسل والملائكة و الأئمة صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين أنهم معصومون مطهرون من كل دنس ، وأنهم لا يذنبون ذنباً صغيراً ولا كبيراً ، ولا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون ومن نفى العصمة عنهم في شئ من أحوالهم فقد جهلهم ))[1] .

وقال المفيد ( ت : 413 هـ ): 
(( ويجب اعتقاد نبوة جميع من تضمن الخبر عن نبوته القرآن على التفصيل ، واعتقاد الجملة منهم على الإجمال ، ويعتقد أنهم كانوا معصومين من الخطأ ، موفقين للصواب ، صادقين عن الله تعالى في جميع ما أدوه إلى العباد وفي كل شئ أخبروا به على جميع الأحوال ، وأن طاعتهم طاعة لله ومعصيتهم معصية )) [2].

قال السيد المرتضى ( ت :436 هـ ):

(( قالت الشيعة الإمامية ، لا يجوز عليهم شئ من المعاصي والذنوب كبيراً كان أو صغيراً ، لا قبل النبوة ولا بعدها . ويقولون في الأئمة مثل ذلك ))[3] .

وقال أبو الصلاح الحلبي ) ت : 447 هـ( :
(( ومن حق المبعوث أن يكون معصوماً فيما يؤديه من المصالح والمفاسد. . ... و من حقه أن يكون معصوماً من جميع القبائح صغائرها وكبائرها ، لأن تجويز القبيح عليه يقتضى التنفير عنه ، لأن من علم مواقعاً للقبيح أو جوز عليه ذلك تنفرُ النفوس عن اتباعه ولا تسكن إليه سكونها إلى من لا يجوز منه ))[4]

وقال الطوسي ( ت : 460هـ ) : 
(( ويجب أن يكون النبي معصوماً من القبائح صغيرها وكبيرها قبل النبوة وبعدها على طريق العمد والنسيان وعلى كل حال .[5](( 

قال ابن عطية ( ت : 546 هـ ) : ( مفسر أشعري )
(( وأجمعت الأمة على عصمة الأنبياء في معنى التبليغ ومن الكبائر و من الصغائر التي فيها رذيلة ، و اختلف في غير ذلك من الصغائر ، والذي أقول به أنهم معصومون من الجميع ))[6]

قال الأستاذ أبو إسحاق الأسفرايني: ( فقيه و أصولي متكلم )
(( وٱختلفوا في الصغائر؛ والذي عليه الأكثر أن ذلك غير جائز عليهم، وصار بعضهم إلى تجويزها، ولا أصل لهذه المقالة. [7](( 

قال بدر الدين العينى ( ت : 855 هـ ) : ( محدث حنفي )
(( وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ : يحْتَمل أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لم يكن فهم من الرجل الطعْن فِي النُّبُوَّة، إِنَّمَا نسبه إِلَى ترك الْعدْل فِي الْقِسْمَة، وَلَيْسَ ذَلِك كَبِيرَة، والأنبياء معصومون من الْكَبَائِر بِالْإِجْمَاع، وَاخْتلف فِي جَوَاز وُقُوع الصَّغِيرَة مِنْهُم . انْتهى . قلت : مذهبي أَن الْأَنْبِيَاء معصومون من الْكَبَائِر و الصغائر قبل النُّبُوَّة وَ بعدهَا، وَالَّذِي وَقع من بَعضهم شَيْء يشبه الصَّغِيرَة لَا يُقَال فِيهِ إلاَّ أَنه ترك الْأَفْضَل وَ ذهب إِلَى الْفَاضِل ))[8]


قال ابن حجر ( ت : 852 هـ ) : ( محدث شافعي دخل عليه بعض كلام الأشاعرة )
(( وَ الْأَنْبِيَاءُ وَ إِنْ عُصِمُوا مِنَ الْكَبَائِرِ فَلَمْ يُعْصَمُوا مِنَ الصَّغَائِرِ كَذَا قَالَ وَ هُوَ مُفَرَّعٌ عَلَى خِلَافِ الْمُخْتَارِ وَ الرَّاجِحُ عِصْمَتُهُمْ مِنَ الصَّغَائِرِ أَيْضا ))



[1] - الاعتقادات ص 108
[2]- المقنعة ص 30
[3]- مقدمة تنزيه الأنبياء ص 15
[4]- الكافي ص 67
[5] - الاقتصاد ص 155
[6]- المحرر الوجيز 1/221
[7]- تفسير القرطبي
[8]- عمدة القاري شرح صحيح البخاري 18/9

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

فصل : أدلة عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر و مناقشتها


الدليل الأول : 
الرسل و الأنبياء هم القدوة و المبلغين عن الله و الله أمر باتباعهم والتأسي بهم قال تعالى : ﴿ لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِّمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيراً﴾ [1]، و هذا شأن كل رسول ، والأمر باتباع الرسول يستلزم أن تكون اعتقاداته وأفعاله وأقواله جميعها طاعات لا محالة، لأنه لو صدر منه ذنبٌ ، لزم اجتماع الضدين . لأنه من باب يجب إطاعته لأن مقامه يقتضي هذا ، و من باب يجب عصيانه لأن ما جاء به ذنب ، و لا يمكن أن يأمر الله عبداً بشيء في حال أنه ينهاه عنه، و لو صدر منهم الذنب لما عم الأمر باتباعهم و اتباعهم عام و الاقتداء بالناسي و المخطيء محال أما الاقتداء بالمتعمد القاصد فجائز .
مناقشة الدليل : 
هذا القول يكون صحيحاً، لو بقيت معصية الرسول خافية غير ظاهرة، بحيث تختلط علينا الطاعة بالمعصية، أمّا وأنّ الله ينبه رسله وأنبياؤه إلى ما وقع منهم من مخالفات ويوفقهم إلى التوبة منها، من غير تأخير فإنّ ما أوردوه لا يصلح دليلاً بل يكون التأسي بهم في هذا منصباً على الإسراع في التوبة عند وقوع المعصية، وعدم التسويف في هذا، تأسياً بالرسل والأنبياء الكرام في مبادرتهم بالتوبة من غير تأخير[2] .

الدليل الثاني :
قال تعالى : ﴿ فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ لِنتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنتَ فَظّاً غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لاَنفَضُّواْ مِنْ حَوْلِكَ ﴾ فجعل الله رقة القلب وحسن الخلق في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كي لا ينفض الناس عنه فكيف باقتراف بعض الذنوب كي لا ينفض الناس عنه ؟!!
مناقشة الدليل :
هذا الكلام يصح مع البقاء على الذنب وعدم الرجوع إلى الله بالتوبة ، وإلا؛ فالتوبة النصوح التي يقبلها الله يرفع بها صاحبها إلى أعظم مما كان عليه ، وإذا وقع ذنب من الأنبياء يعاتبهم الله تعالى عليه و يغفره لهم ويأمرهم بتبليغ ذلك لأمتهم ليعرفوا الفرق بين الرب والعبد، فلا يفضي بهم الغلو بتعظيم أنبيائهم والإعجاب بفضائلهم ونزاهتهم إلى عبادتهم مع الله تعالى[3] إذ الأنبياء لا يتحولون بنبوتهم إلى آلهة و هذه هي الذنوب التي تقع منهم ويغفر لهم ولا يقرون عليها [4] .


الدليل الثالث : 
يقبح عقلاً أن يبعث الله تعالى أو يوسط بينه و بين خلقه مذنب . إذن إن مدَّعي الوساطة لا بد أن يكون خالياً من كل رذيلة وذنب وكذلك كل منفِّر يجب أن يتصف به الوسيط رعاية من الله تعالى لنا ليقربنا إلى الطاعة أكثر ويبعدنا عن المعصية ،و النفس تسكن و تطمئن لمن لم تصدر منه ( المعصية ) أصلاً أكثر ممن صدرت منه سواء تاب عنها ، أم لا .
مناقشة الدليل : 
غاية هذا الدليل أن التائب من الذنب يكون مذمومًا ناقصًا لا يستحق النبوة و لو صار من أعظم الناس طاعة. وهذا هو الأصل الذي نوزعوا فيه. والكتاب والسنة يدلان على بطلان قولهم فيه فإنهم سلبوهم ما أعطاهم الله من الكمال وعلو الدرجات بحقيقة التوبة والاستغفار و الانتقال من كمال إلى ما هو أكمل منه، وكذبوا ما أخبر الله به من ذلك، وحرفوا الكلم عن مواضعه، وظنوا أن انتقال الآدمي من الجهل إلى العلم ومن الضلال إلى الهدى ومن الغي إلى الرشاد تنقصًا، ولم يعلموا أن هذا من أعظم نعم الله وأعظم قدرته حيث ينقل العباد من النقص إلى الكمال، وأنه قد يكون الذي يذوق الشر والخير ويعرفهما يكون حبه للخير وبغضه للشر أعظم ممن لا يعرف إلا الخير، كما قال عمر رضي الله عنه: «إنما تنقض عرى الإسلام عروة عروة إذا نشأ في الإسلام من لا يعرف الجاهلية»[5] .
الدليل الرابع :
لو صدر من الأنبياء الذنب لكانوا أسوأ حالا من عصاة الأمة إذ يضاعف لهم العذاب إذ الأعلى رتبة يستحق أشد العذاب لمقابلته أعظم النعم بالمعصية ، وإذا كان الصالحين و العلماء يستنكر عليهم فعل الذنوب و إن كانت صغائر لشدة علمهم بالله و إبصار الله بهم فكيف بالأنبياء والرسل ؟!!
مناقشة الدليل :
هذا القول فيه توهم أن الذنوب تنافي الكمال، وأنها تكون نقصاً وإن تاب التائب منها، وهذا غير صحيح، فإنّ التوبة تغفر الحوبة، ولا تنافي الكمال، ولا يتوجه إلى صاحبها اللوم، بل إنّ العبد في كثير من الأحيان يكون بعد توبته من معصيته خيراً منه قبل وقوع المعصية ، و ذلك لما يكون في قلبه من الندم والخوف والخشية من الله تعالى، ولما يجهد به نفسه من الاستغفار والدعاء، ولما يقوم به من صالح الأعمال، يرجو بذلك أن تمحو الصالحات السيئات، وقد قال بعض السلف: ( كان داود عليه السلام بعد التوبة خيراً منه قبل الخطيئة ) ، و قال آخر : ( لو لم تكن التوبة أحبّ الأشياء إليه لما ابتلى بالذنب أكرم الخلق عليه ) .
وقد ثبت في الصحاح (أن الله أشد فرحاً بتوبة عبده من رجل أضلته ناقته بأرض فلاة ، و عليها طعامه وشرابه، فنام نومة فقام فوجد راحلته فوق رأسه فقال : اللهم أنت عبدي وأنا ربك، أخطأ من شدة الفرح ) [6] .


الدليل الخامس:
لو صدر من الأنبياء الذنب لما نالوا عهده تعالى فقد قال تعالى : ﴿ وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَاماً قَالَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي قَالَ لاَ يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ ﴾ أي : واذكر-أيها النبي- حين اختبر الله إبراهيم بما شرع له من تكاليف, فأدَّاها وقام بها خير قيام. قال الله له: إني جاعلك قدوة للناس. قال إبراهيم: ربِّ اجعل بعض نسلي أئمة فضلا منك , فأجابه الله سبحانه أنه لا تحصل للظالمين الإمامةُ في الدين . فكيف ينال النبوة ظالم ، و من يقترف الصغائر من الذنوب يعتبر ظالما لظلمه نفسه باقتراف بعض الذنوب ؟!!
مناقشة الدليل : 

غاية هذا الدليل أن الأنبياء إذا أصروا على ذنب لا ينالون عهد الله و الأنبياء إذا صدرت منهم صغائر فإنهم سرعان ما يتوبون إلى الله و ينيبون إليه، فتكون كأن لم تكن ، و ينالون بذلك منزلة أعلى من منزلتهم السابقة قال ابن تيمية : (( الذم والعقاب الذي يلحق أهل الذنوب لا يلحق التائب منها شيء أصلاً ، لكن إن قدم التوبة ؛ لم يلحقه شيء ، و إن أخر التوبة ؛ فقد يلحقه ما بين الذنوب والتوبة من الذم والعقاب ما يناسب حاله و الأنبياء صلوات الله عليه وسلامه كانوا لا يؤخرون التوبة ، بل يسارعون إليها ، و يسابقون إليها ، لا يؤخرون و لا يصرون على الذنب ، بل هم معصومون من ذلك )) [7] .

الدليل السادس :
إذا أذنب نبي كان فاسقاً لأن الفسق الخروج عن طاعة الله و يلزم منه رد الشهادة وَ إِذا لم تقبل شَهَادَته فِي هَذِه الْأَشْيَاء الحقيرة فبأن لَا تقبل فِي إِثْبَات الْأَدْيَان الْبَاقِيَة إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة كَانَ أولى وَهَذَا بَاطِل فَذَاك بَاطِل .

مناقشة الدليل :
الأنبياء معصمون من الكبائر و من الإصرار على الصغائر و من ارتكاب الصغائر المخلة بالمروءة و الفسق يحصل بارتكاب الكبيرة، أو بالإصرار على الصغيرة[8] ، و إذا صدر من نبي صغيرة فإنه سرعان ما يتوب منها و ينيب إلى الله ، فتكون المعصية كأن لم تكن و الذنب كلما استعظمه العبد كان عند الله أصغر ،و عليه فالنبي إذا اذنب لا يسمى فاسقا .

الدليل السابع : 
أن النبي إذا أذنب يشمله التوهين لقوله تعالى : ﴿ أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنسَوْنَ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ ﴾[9] .
مناقشة الدليل :
غاية ما في الآية الذم على ترك البر و ليس الذم على الأمر بالبر مع تركه ، فإن الأمر بالمعروف معروف فكل من الأمر بالمعروف وفعله واجب، لا يسقط أحدهما بترك الآخر و الصحيح أن العالم يأمر بالمعروف، وإن لم يفعله، وينهى عن المنكر وإن ارتكبه، قال مالك عن ربيعة: سمعت سعيد بن جبير يقول له: لو كان المرء لا يأمر بالمعروف ولا ينهى عن المنكر حتى لا يكون فيه شيء ما أمر أحد بمعروف ولا نهى عن منكر. وقال مالك: وصدق من ذا الذي ليس فيه شيء؟[10] ، و كل بني آدم خطاء و إذا ابتلي بعض الأكابر بما يتوب منه فذلك لكمال النهاية لا لنقص البداية، كما قال بعضهم لو لم تكن التوبة أحب الأشياء إليه لما ابتلى بالذنب أكرم الخلق عليه[11] قال ابن عثيمين : أينا الذي لم يسلم من المنكر ! لو قلنا: لا ينهى عن المنكر إلا من لم يأت منكراً لم يَنهَ أحد عن منكر؛ ولو قلنا: لا يأمر أحد بمعروف إلا من أتى المعروف لم يأمر أحد بمعروف؛ ولهذا نقول: مُرْ بالمعروف، وجاهد نفسك على فعله، وانْهَ عن المنكر، وجاهد نفسك على تركه [12] ، و النبي ليس ممن يأمر بالمعروف و لا يفعله و ينهى عن المنكر و يفعله مادام يستغفر و لا يصر على فعل الذنب ، و أسوأ ما يكون منه هو خطأ في اجتهاد أو شيء دفعت إليه الجبلة الإنسانية ، لولاه لكان الإنسان ملكاً و لا يقر على الذنب ، و لا يؤخر التوبة ، فالله عصمه من ذلك وتصير حالته بعد التوبة من الذنب أحسن منها قبله .


الدليل الثامن : 
لو صدر عن الأنبياء الذنب لكانوا غير مخلصين ؛ لأن فعل الذنوب يكون بإغواء الشيطان و الشيطان لا يغوي المخلصين لقوله تعالى : ﴿ قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلأُغْوِيَنَّه  ُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ إِلاَّ عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ ﴾ و اللازم باطل و بطلان اللازم يدل على بطلان الملزوم .
مناقشة الدليل : 
الأنبياء لا يضلون عن سبيل الحق و لا يفتتون بزينة الدنيا فهم ممن استثناهم الشيطان من الغواية و ليس معنى الآية أن من يقترف ذنب لا يكون من المخلصين و إنما معناها أن من ضل عن الهدى وفتن بالدنيا و اتبع الشيطان و ظل في ضلاله ليس من المخلصين فهذه الآية في حق من يقترف الذنب و يصر عليه و لا يتوب منه جمعا بينها و بين قوله تعالى : ﴿إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ ﴾[13] ولو فرضنا وقوع نبي في ذنب فإنه يتدارك ما وقع منه بالتوبة، والإخلاص، حتى ينال بذلك أعلى درجاته فتكون بذلك درجاته أعلى من درجة من لم يرتكب شيئا من ذلك. ومما يوضح هذا قوله تعالى: ﴿ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى ﴾ فانظر أي أثر يبقى للعصيان والغي بعد توبة الله عليه، واجتبائه أي: اصطفائه إياه، وهدايته له، ولا شك أن بعض الزلات ينال صاحبها بالتوبة منها درجة أعلى من درجته قبل ارتكاب تلك الزلة[14] .

الدليل التاسع : 
عن أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه قال : ( بعث علي رضي الله عنه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذهيبة فقسمها بين الأربعة الأقرع بن حابس الحنظلي ثم المجاشعي وعيينة بن بدر الفزاري وزيد الطائي ثم أحد بني نبهان وعلقمة بن علاثة العامري ثم أحد بني كلاب فغضبت قريش والأنصار قالوا يعطي صناديد أهل نجد ويدعنا قال إنما أتألفهم فأقبل رجل غائر العينين مشرف الوجنتين ناتئ الجبين كث اللحية محلوق فقال اتق الله يا محمد فقال : من يطع الله إذا عصيت أيأمنني الله على أهل الأرض فلا تأمنونني فسأله رجل قتله أحسبه خالد بن الوليد فمنعه فلما ولي قال إن من ضئضئ هذا أو في عقب هذا قوم يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز حناجرهم يمرقون من الدين مروق السهم من الرمية يقتلون أهل الإسلام ويدعون أهل الأوثان لئن أنا أدركتهم لأقتلنهم قتل عاد )[15] .

مناقشة الدليل : 
ليس في الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعصي الله مطلقا و لم يقل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نفسه أنه لا يعصي الله مطلقا بل الثابت أنه كان يكثر من الاستغفار و التوبة و الاستغفار و التوبة لا تكون إلا من ذنب حقيقي لذا يجب أن ننزل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من يطع الله إذا عصيت ) على سبب هذا الحديث وهو طعن الرجل في عدالة قسمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و في تقواه إذ قال الرجل مغضبا اتق الله يا محمد أي اعدل و لا تظلم و هذه كلمة في غاية الشناعة في حق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خير البرية المؤتمن على وحي الله ، وتبليغ رسالاته، وبيان شرعه، وحلاله وحرامه الأنبياء أيغرّه شيء من متاع الدنيا الزائل فينقض عهده مع ربه ويجرح أمانته، ويخالف رسالته، و الأنبياء منزهون عن الجور و الظلم و الفجور لذلك كان لتلك الكلمات الجائرة صدى عنيفاً على سمع الصحابة فأشعلت فتيل الغضب في نفوسهم، وتبادروا لقتله فما كان من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا أن منعهم من ذلك، واكتفى بالتأنيب والعتاب المؤثر فقال : من يطع الله إذا عصيت أيأمنني الله على أهل الأرض فلا تأمنونني . 



[1] - سورة الأحزاب الآية 21
[2]- الرسل والرسالات لعمر سليمان الأشقر ص 110
[3] - مجلة المنار 5/ 49 
[4] - منهج الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا في العقيدة لتامر محمد محمود متولي ص 712
[5] - آل رسول الله وأولياؤه لمحمد عبد الرحمن قاسم 35
[6]- الرسل والرسالات لعمر سليمان الأشقر ص 110
[7] - مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية 10/309
[8] - دستور العلماء للقاضي عبد النبي بن عبد الرسول 3/243 ، معجم لغة الفقهاء لمحمد رواس قلعجي ص 346 ، القاموس الفقهي الدكتور سعدي أبو حبيب ص 286 ، تفسير الألوسي 1/210
[9] - البقرة الآية 44
[10] - انظر تفسير ابن كثير 1/247 
[11] - التوضيح عن توحيد الخلاق لسليمان بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب ص 341 
[12] - تفسير الفاتحة والبقرة لابن عثيمين 1/159
[13] - البقرة من الآية 222
[14] - انظر أضواء البيان 4/119 
[15] - رواه البخاري

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

فصل : أدلة جواز وقوع الأنبياء في الصغائر



دلت نصوص الكتاب و السنة على أن الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين تقع منهم بعض الصغائر مع عدم الإقرار وعدم الإصرار عليها و سرعة التوبة منها و الله يحب التوابين و يحب المتطهرين و من هذه النصوص : 

النص الأول : 
قوله تعالى : ﴿ و َيَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ فَكُلاَ مِنْ حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلاَ تَقْرَبَا هَـذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ فَوَسْوَسَ لَهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ لِيُبْدِيَ لَهُمَا مَا وُورِيَ عَنْهُمَا مِن سَوْءَاتِهِمَا وَقَالَ مَا نَهَاكُمَا رَبُّكُمَا عَنْ هَـذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلاَّ أَن تَكُونَا مَلَكَيْنِ أَوْ تَكُونَا مِنَ الْخَالِدِينَ وَقَاسَمَهُمَا إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ فَدَلاَّهُمَا بِغُرُورٍ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْءَاتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَ نَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَن تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَ أَقُل لَّكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَآنَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ قَالاَ رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَاأَنفُسَنَا وَ إِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَ تَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ﴾[1] .
وجه دلالة النص على وقوع المعصية من آدم عليه السلام : 
1- أكل آدم عليه السلام من الشجرة التي نهاه الله عن الأكل منها و مخالفة النهي معصية .
2- تصريح آدم عليه السلام أنه ظلم نفسه و الظلم لا يتأتى إلا من فعل معصية حقيقية .
3- استغفار آدم عليه السلام ، و الاستغفار عند الإطلاق لا يكون إلا من فعل معصية حقيقية .

النص الثاني : 
قال تعالى : ﴿ وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْما وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى فَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَّكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَ  ا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى إِنَّ لَكَ أَلَّا تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلَا تَعْرَى وَأَنَّكَ لَا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلَا تَضْحَى فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَّا يَبْلَى فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى ﴾[2] .
وجه دلالة النص على وقوع المعصية من آدم عليه السلام : 
1- أكل آدم عليه السلام من الشجرة التي نهاه الله عن الأكل منها و مخالفة النهي معصية . 2- التصريح بعصيان آدم عليه السلام و لفظ عصى عند الإطلاق يقصد به العصيان الحقيقي أي الوقوع في الذنب حقيقة .
3- توبة الله سبحانه وتعالى على آدم و التوبة عند الإطلاق لا تكون إلا عن ذنب حقيقي .

النص الثالث : 
قال تعالى : ﴿ وَنَادَى نُوحٌ رَّبَّهُ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ ابُنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي وَإِنَّ وَعْدَكَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنتَ أَحْكَمُ الْحَاكِمِينَ قَالَ يَا نُوحُ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ فَلاَ تَسْأَلْنِ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنِّي أَعِظُكَ أَن تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ﴾ [3] .
معنى الآيات :
أن نوح عليه السلام دعا ربه في ابنه الكافرفلامه ربه على مقالته هذه ، وأعلمه أنّه ليس من أهله ، وأن هذا منه عمل غير صالحفاستغفر ربّه من ذنبه وتاب وأناب
وجه دلالة النص على وقوع المعصية من نوح عليه السلام : 
1- عتاب الله لنوح عليه السلام و العتاب لا يكون إلا عن خطأ حقيقي فعله .
2- استغفار نوح عليه السلام ، و الاستغفار عند الإطلاق لا يكون إلا من فعل معصية حقيقية .





النص الرابع : 
قال تعالى : ﴿ و َدَخَلَ الْمَدِينَةَ عَلَى حِينِ غَفْلَةٍ مِّنْ أَهْلِهَا فَوَجَدَ فِيهَا رَجُلَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلَانِ هَذَا مِن شِيعَتِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَاسْتَغَاثَهُ الَّذِي مِن شِيعَتِهِ عَلَى الَّذِي مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ مُّضِلٌّ مُّبِينٌ قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَغَفَرَ لَهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ﴾[4] .
معنى الآيات : 
أراد موسى عليه السلام نصرة الذي من شيعته ، فوكز خصمه فقضى عليه و اعترف موسى عليه السلام بظلمه لنفسه ، وطلب من الله أن يغفر له ، وأخبر الله بأنه غفر له .
وجه دلالة النص على وقوع المعصية من موسى عليه السلام : 
1- ضرب موسى عليه السلام للقبطي ضربة أدت إلى موته و هذا خطأ و معصية .
2- اعترف موسى عليه السلام بأن ضربه القبطي كان من تهيج الشيطان لغضبه و الشيطان لا يهيج الإنسان إلا على فعل المعاصي الحقيقة .
3- تصريح موسى عليه السلام أنه ظلم نفسه و الظلم لا يتأتى إلا من فعل معصية حقيقية .
4- استغفار موسى عليه السلام ، و الاستغفار عند الإطلاق لا يكون إلا من فعل معصية حقيقية .
5- غفران الله سبحانه وتعالى لموسى عليه السلام و الغفران عند الإطلاق لا يكون إلا عن ذنب حقيقي .

النص الخامس : 
قال تعالى : ﴿ وَالَّذِي أَطْمَعُ أَن يَغْفِرَ لِي خَطِيئَتِي يَوْمَ الدِّينِ ﴾[5] .
معنى الآية : 
والذي أطمع أن يتجاوز عن ذنبي يوم القيامة .
وجه دلالة النص على وقوع المعصية من إبراهيم عليه السلام : 
1- طمع إبراهيم عليه السلام في أن يغفر الله له و لا يكون هذا إلا من فعل معصية حقيقية .
2- أضاف إبراهيم عليه السلام الخطيئة لنفسه مما يدل أنها خطيئة حقيقية .

النص السادس : 
قال تعالى : ﴿ وَذَا النُّونِ إِذ ذَّهَبَ مُغَاضِباً فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ ﴾[6] .
وجه دلالة النص على وقوع المعصية من يونس عليه السلام :
1- خروج يونس عليه السلام من قومه دون إذن ربه و هذا خطأ .
2- تصريح يونس عليه السلام أنه كان من الظالمين ، و الظلم لا يتأتى إلا من فعل معصية حقيقية .

النص السابع : 
قال تعالى : ﴿ وَوَضَعْنَا عَنكَ وِزْرَكَ ﴾[7] .
وجه دلالة النص على وقوع المعصية من محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم : 
تجاوز الله عن وزره صلى الله عليه و سلم و لفظ الوزر عند الإطلاق لا يكون إلا عن ذنب حقيقي .

النص الثامن :
عن أَبُي هُرَيْرَةَ قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: « والله إني لأستغفر الله وأتوب إليه في اليوم أكثر من سبعين مرة »[8] .
وجه دلالة النص على وقوع المعصية من محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم : 
1- استغفار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، و الاستغفار عند الإطلاق لا يكون إلا من فعل معصية حقيقية .
2- توبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والتوبة عند الإطلاق لا تكون إلا من فعل معصية حقيقية .





[1]- الأعراف الآيات 19 - 23
[2] - طه الآيات 115 - 122
[3] - هود الآيات 45- 47
[4] - القصص 15 -16
[5] - الشعراء الآية 82
[6] - الأنبياء 87
[7] - الشرح الآية 2 
[8] - رواه البخاري في صحيحه رقم 5948

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

السلف و عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر


عن عائشة رضي الله عنها : أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقوم من الليل حتى تتفطر قدماه، فقالت عائشة : لم تصنع هذا يا رسول الله ، و قد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك و ما تأخر؟ قال: « أفلا أحب أن أكون عبدا شكورا فلما كثر لحمه صلى جالسا، فإذا أراد أن يركع قام فقرأ ثم ركع»[1] فقد تعجبت السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها من حرص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على إعمار وقته بالعبادة و الطاعة مع أن الله قد غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه و ما تأخر و استفهمت عن السبب قائلة : لم تصنع هذا يا رسول الله ، و قد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك و ما تأخر؟ و لم تقل لم تصنع هذا يا رسول الله و أنت معصوم من الذنوب ؟ و أقرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على هذا الفهم و أنه رغم أن ذنوبه مغفورة إلا أنه يحب أن يكون عبدا شكورا .


وعن المغيرة رضي الله عنه ، قال : قام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى تورمت قدماه، فقيل له: غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر، قال: «أفلا أكون عبدا شكورا»[2] و هذا الحديث مثل الذي يسبقه و هو دال على أن الفهم الذي كان مستقرا عند الصحابة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد تقع منه صغائر و لكن الله قد غفرها له .

و في قول موسى عليه السلام : ﴿ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي ﴾ قال ابن جريج ( ت : 150 هـ ): ﴿ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي ﴾ بقتلي من أجل أنه لا ينبغي لنبيّ أن يقتل حتى يؤمر، ولم يُؤمر[3] ، و هذا العالم السلفي فسر الآية على معناها الحقيقي و أن موسى عليه السلام قد فعل ذلك و ما كان ينبغي له أن يفعله 

و في قوله تعالى : ﴿ يَامُوسَى لا تَخَفْ إِنِّي لا يَخَافُ لَدَيَّ الْمُرْسَلُونَ ﴾ قال ابن جريج : لا يخيف الله الأنبياء إلا بذنب يصيبه أحدهم ، فإن أصابه أخافه حتى يأخذه منه[4] .

و في قوله تعالى : ﴿ فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوَّابا ﴾[5] قال مقاتل ( ت : 150 هـ ): أكثر ذكر ربك وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ من الذنوب إِنَّهُ كانَ تَوَّاباً للمستغفرين[6] و هذا العالم السلفي فسر الآية على معناها الحقيقي و أن الله يأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذكره و الاستغفار من الذنوب .



قال الطبري ( ت: 310ه) : (( وقوله ﴿ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى ﴾ يقول: وخالف أمر ربه، فتعدّى إلى ما لم يكن له أن يتعدّى إليه، من الأكل من الشجرة التي نهاه عن الأكل منها، وقوله (ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى) يقول: اصطفاه ربه من بعد معصيته إياه فرزقه الرجوع إلى ما يرضى عنه، والعمل بطاعته ، و ذلك هو كانت توبته التي تابها عليه، وقوله (وَهَدَى) يقول: و هداه للتوبة ، فوفَّقه لها ))[7] و هذا العالم السلفي فسر الآية على معناها الحقيقي و أن آدم عليه السلام قد خالف ما أمره الله به فوقع في المعصية و استغفر و تاب الله عليه .

نخلص مما سبق أنه كان من المستقر عند السلف أن الأنبياء قد يقعون في الصغائر فيسارعون في التوبة فيغفر الله لهم . 





[1] - رواه البخاري في صحيحه رقم 4837
[2] - رواه البخاري في صحيحه رقم 4836
[3] - تفسير الطبري 19/541
[4] - تفسير الطبري 19/432
[5] - النصر الآية 3
[6] - تفسير مقاتل 4/905
[7]- تفسير الطبري 18/388

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

فصل : الحكمة من عصمة الأنبياء من الكبائر دون الصغائر

عصم الله عز وجل الأنبياء من الكبائر دون الصغائر لحكم عديدة منها : 
1- ليعرف الناس الفرق بين الرب والعبد ، فلا يفضي بالناس الغلو بتعظيم أنبيائهم والإعجاب بفضائلهم ونزاهتهم إلى عبادتهم مع الله تعالى  .
2- الدلالة على أن الكمال المطلق لله تعالى وحده فالأنبياء ليسوا آلهة منزهون عن جميع ما يقتضيه الضعف البشري من التقصير في القيام بحقوق الله تعالى على الوجه الأكمل ، و من الخطأ في الاجتهاد في بعض المصالح و المنافع و دفع المضار .
3- أخذ الناس العبرة والعظة لأنفسهم ، فإذا كان الرسل الكرام الذين اختارهم الله واصطفاهم عاتبهم الله ولامهم على أمور كهذه ، فإنّه يجب أن نكون على حذر وتخوف من ذنوبنا وآثامنا .
4- التأسي بالأنبياء عند الوقوع في المعصية بالإسراع في التوبة ، وعدم التسويف .
5- أن يرى الله من أنبيائه عبادة الاستغفار  و التوبة و الدعاء .
6- أن يرفع الله أنبيائه بالتوبة أعظم مما كانوا عليه فالعبد في كثير من الأحيان يكون بعد توبته من معصيته خيراً منه قبل وقوع المعصية، و ذلك لما يكون في قلبه من الندم والخوف والخشية من الله تعالى ، و لما يجهد به نفسه من الاستغفار و الدعاء ، و لما يقوم به من صالح الأعمال، يرجو بذلك أن تمحو الصالحات السيئات .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

فصل : ليس في تجويز وقوع الأنبياء في الصغائر انتقاصا منهم

ليس في تجويز وقوع الأنبياء في الصغائر انتقاصا منهم إذ الخطأ من طبع البشر جبلوا عليه ،و الأنبياء بشر غير مجردين من الطبيعة الانسانية وما يعتريها من الشهوات  ، و هذه الذنوب التي وقعت منهم هي أمور صغيرة ومعدودة غفرها الله لهم ، وتجاوز عنها ، وطهرهم منها و كفى المرء نبلا أن تعد معايبه .

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

فصل : بين تكريم الإسلام للأنبياء و إهانة أهل الكتاب لهم


إن الناظر لكتب أهل الكتاب يجد أن الأنبياء قد اتصفوا فيها بصفات لا تليق إلا بالفجار و الكفار و قد رموا بكبائر الفواحش المنافية لحسن الأسوة، بل المجرئة على الشرور و المفاسد فنبي الله نوح عليه السلام يسكر و يتعرى : (( وَشَرِبَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ فَسَكِرَ وَتَعَرَّى دَاخِلَ خِبَائِهِ. فَأَبْصَرَ حَامٌ أَبُو كَنْعَانَ عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِ وَأَخْبَرَ أَخَوَيْهِ خَارِجاً. فَأَخَذَ سَامٌ وَيَافَثُ الرِّدَاءَ وَوَضَعَاهُ عَلَى أَكْتَافِهِمَا وَمَشَيَا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَتَرَا عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِمَا وَوَجْهَاهُمَا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ. فَلَمْ يُبْصِرَا عَوْرَةَ أَبِيهِمَا. فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ نُوحٌ مِنْ خَمْرِهِ عَلِمَ مَا فَعَلَ بِهِ ابْنُهُ الصَّغِيرُ فَقَالَ: مَلْعُونٌ كَنْعَانُ. عَبْدَ الْعَبِيدِ يَكُونُ لإِخْوَتِهِ))[1] . 

وموسى عليه السلام يأمر بني إسرائيل بسرقة ذهب المصريين عند خروجهم من مصر : (( وَفَعَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ بِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ مُوسَى. طَلَبُوا مِنَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ أَمْتِعَةَ فِضَّةٍ وَأَمْتِعَةَ ذَهَبٍ وَثِيَاباً. وَأَعْطَى الرَّبُّ نِعْمَةً لِلشَّعْبِ فِي عُيُونِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ حَتَّى أَعَارُوهُمْ. فَسَلَبُوا الْمِصْرِيِّينَ ))[2] . 

و سليمان عليه السلام يعبد غير الله : (( فَغَضِبَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى سُلَيْمَانَ لأَنَّ قَلْبَهُ مَالَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي تَرَاءَى لَهُ مَرَّتَيْنِ، وَأَوْصَاهُ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ أَنْ لاَ يَتَّبِعَ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى. فَلَمْ يَحْفَظْ مَا أَوْصَى بِهِ الرَّبُّ ))[3] ، وحزقيال عليه السلام يمشي عاريا لأمر الرب : (( فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ قَالَ الرَّبُّ عَنْ يَدِ إِشَعْيَاءَ بْنِ آمُوصَ: اذْهَبْ وَحُلَّ الْمِسْحَ عَنْ حَقَوَيْكَ وَاخْلَعْ حِذَاءَكَ عَنْ رِجْلَيْكَ. فَفَعَلَ هَكَذَا وَمَشَى مُعَرًّى وَحَافِيا ً))[4]

و على الجانب الآخر نجد أن دين الإسلام يحوي ما يليق بالأنبياء و الرسل و لا يحوي ما ينتقص منهم ، و يدعو إلى الإيمان بجميع الرسل و الأنبياء وعدم التفريق بينهم قال تعالى : ﴿ قُولُواْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ ﴾[5] . 
و قال تعالى : ﴿ آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِن رَّبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللّهِ وَمَلآئِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّن رُّسُلِهِ وَقَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ ﴾[6] .



و هذه الصغائر التي جوزها الإسلام على الأنبياء مع عدم إقرارهم عليها لا تزري بمراتبهم ، و لاتقدح فيهم فما وصفهم الإسلام إلا بما فيه كمالهم ، و إذا ابتلي بعض الأكابر بما يتوب منه فذلك لكمال النهاية لا لنقص البداية و العبرة بالخواتيم .





[1] - التكوين إصحاح 9 عدد 21 - 25
[2] - الخروج إصحاح 12 عدد 35 - 36
[3] - الملوك ( 1 ) إصحاح 11 عدد 9 - 10
[4] - حزقيال إصحاح 20 عدد 2
[5] - البقرة الآية 136
[6] - البقرة الآية 285

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

*نتائج البحث*
*- الأنبياء معصومون من الكبائر بالإجماع .*
*- جواز وقوع الأنبياء في الصغائر مع عدم الإقرار عليها عند أهل السنة* *و هو قول معظم الفقهاء و المحدثين والمتكلمين من السلف والخلف* *.*
*- عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر هو قول الشيعة و بعض العلماء المتأخرين و المتكلمين كابن عطية و ابن حجر .*
*- غاية أدلة  مثبتي عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر لا تدل على وقوع ذنب أقر عليه الأنبياء .*
*- عدم لحوق الذم و العقاب بنبي فعل صغيرة و تاب منها فالله يحب التوابين و يحب المتطهرين و من يخالف في هذا فمخالته تستلزم كون النبي لا يتوب إلى الله .*
*- الأنبياء ليسوا ممن يأمرون بالمعروف و لا يفعلونه و ينهون عن المنكر و يفعلونه ماداموا يستغفرون و لا يصرون على فعل الصغائر .*
*- دلالة نصوص الكتاب و السنة على وقوع صغائر من الإنبياء و استغفارهم منها و توبتهم منها و غفران الله لهم .*
*- المستقر عند السلف أن الأنبياء قد يقعون في الصغائر  فيسارعون في التوبة فيغفر الله لهم  . * 
*- عصم الله عز وجل الأنبياء من الكبائر دون الصغائر لحكم عديدة كعدم غلو الناس فيهم و لتأسي الناس بهم في سرعة التوبة عند اقتراف خطيئة .*
*- ليس في تجويز وقوع الأنبياء في الصغائر انتقاصا منهم .*
*- وصفت كتب أهل الكتاب الأنبياء بصفات لا  تليق بهم و تزري بمراتبهم بخلاف الإسلام* *الذي دعى إلى الإيمان بهم جميعا وعدم التفريق بينهم * *.*

*هذا و الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات و كتبه ربيع أحمد الخميس 9/12/2010 ميلاديا*

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

البحث بالمرفقات

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

*الأخوة الكرام أشهد الله أنني قد تراجعت عن بحثي* *إعلام أولى الأفهام أن خطيئة آدم عليه السلام كانت على سبيل السهو و**النسيان** فقد أعدت النظر في هذه المسألة مرارا ووجدت أن كلامي يخالف صريح القرآن و السنة و كنت وقتها لا احتج بالإجماع السكوتي فلما تبين لي الصواب عدلت إلى ما في السنة و الكتاب* 
*فأرجو من المشرفين وضع هذه المشاركة في : إعلام أولى الأفهام أن خطيئة آدم عليه السلام كانت على سبيل السهو و النسيان*

----------


## محمد داود المصري

بارك الله فيك 
بحث موفق جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حسين

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل زادك الله علما وفقها حفظك ربي موضوع قيم  بحث صغير لكنه كبير .

----------


## ابن الرومية

الحمد لله..فرحتي كانت اكبر بالصبر على الاختلاف من فرحتي بالرجوع..فالحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> *الأخوة الكرام أشهد الله أنني قد تراجعت عن بحثي* *إعلام أولى الأفهام أن خطيئة آدم عليه السلام كانت على سبيل السهو و**النسيان** فقد أعدت النظر في هذه المسألة مرارا ووجدت أن كلامي يخالف صريح القرآن و السنة و كنت وقتها لا احتج بالإجماع السكوتي فلما تبين لي الصواب عدلت إلى ما في السنة و الكتاب* 
> *فأرجو من المشرفين وضع هذه المشاركة في : إعلام أولى الأفهام أن خطيئة آدم عليه السلام كانت على سبيل السهو و النسيان*


جزاك الله خيراً الجزاء وأتمه وأوفاه..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاك الله خيرا، ووفقنا وإياك لطلب الحق دوما.

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

جزاكم الله أخوتي على مشاركتكم الطيبة و على تصويبكم لي و العجلة آفة المسلم و لابد من مراجعة المسائل الخلافية مرات عديدة و عدم الركون لرأي دون إعادة النظر فيه

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

جزاك الله خيرا، ووفقنا وإياك لطلب الحق دوما.

----------


## ربيع أحمد السلفي

> جزاك الله خيرا، ووفقنا وإياك لطلب الحق دوما.


 وجزاكم الله مثله أخي الكريم

----------


## مازن عقيل يوسف

مشكورين على هذا البحث المميز

----------


## عبد الباسط آل القاضي

قال الشيخ نجم الدين الطوفي البغدادي الحنبلي في مسـألة عصمة الأنبياء ( ق-ب23) بعدما ذكر أقوال الناس في ذلك ( والمختار أنهم معصومون من الكبائر عمدا وسهوا أما الصغائر فهم معصومون منها عمدا وأما سهوا فيجوز وقوعها منهم ثم لا بد من تنبيههم عليها ليتداركوها وأجمعوا على عصمتهم في تبليغ الوحي من الخطأ المستقر( قأ-24) ومما يسقط المروءة عادة كالمشاحة في حبة وكسرة ونحو ذلك والتحقيق أن معاملة الأنبياء مع ربهم عز وجل أخص من معاملة باقي البشر فربما عاتبهم على أشياء لا يعاتب عليها غيرهم فتلك الأشياء ذنوب إضافية لا ذنوب مطلقة بناء على ماقيل أن حسنات الأبرار سيئات المقربين –تنبيه : العصمة هي منع العبد بالتـأييد الإلهي من مقارفة المعصية لكن هل ذلك المنع لضرورة العبد بحيث لا تجوز عليه المعصية عقلا بل يستحيل صدورها منه ووقوعها عنه  أو أنه لا يصدر عنه المعصية مع صحة صدورها عنه لكمال مراقبته وخصوصية معرفته بالله عزوجل وهذا هو الحق بدليل قوله عز وجل قل إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم )أهـ

----------


## أبو أمينة المصري

الطوفي رجل خرافي صوفي متشيع متجهم فلا عبرة به وبكلامه

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

يقول شيخ الاسلام بن تيميه رحمه الله فى مجموع الفتاوى  الجزء العاشر ص -289-الكلام في هذا المقام مبني على أصل وهو-*"الأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم معصومون فيما يخبرون عن الله سبحانه وفي تبليغ رسالاته باتفاق الأمة ، ولهذا وجب الإيمان بكل ما أوتوه ، كما قال تعالى : قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ فَإِنْ آمَنُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا آمَنْتُمْ بِهِ فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوْا وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا هُمْ فِي شِقَاقٍ فَسَيَكْفِيكَهُ مُ اللَّهُ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ .* 


* وقال : "وهذه العصمة الثابتة للأنبياء هي التي يحصل بها مقصود النبوة والرسالة، فإن النبي هو المنبئ عن الله ، والرسول هو الذي أرسله الله تعالى ، وكل رسول نبي ، وليس كل نبي رسولا ، والعصمة فيما يبلغونه عن الله ثابتة، فلا يستقر في ذلك خطأ باتفاق المسلمين -*

*إلى أن قال : "وأما العصمة في غير ما يتعلق بتبليغ الرسالة، فللناس فيه نزاع : هل هو ثابت بالعقل أو بالسمع ؟ ومتنازعون في العصمة من الكبائر والصغائر أو من بعضها ؟ أم هل العصمة إنما هي في الإقرار عليها لا في فعلها ؟ أم لا يجب القول بالعصمة إلا في التبليغ فقط ؟ وهل تجب العصمة من الكفر والذنوب قبل المبعث أو لا ؟* 

*والقول الذي عليه جمهور الناس - وهو الموافق للآثار المنقولة من السلف - إثبات العصمة من الإقرار على الذنوب مطلقا ، والرد على من يقول : إنه يجوز إقرارهم عليها . وحجج القائلين بالعصمة إذا حررت إنما تدل على هذا القول ، وحجج النفاة لا تدل على وقوع ذنب أقر عليه الأنبياء ، فإن القائلين بالعصمة احتجوا بأن التأسي بهم إنما هو مشروع فيما أقروا عليه دون ما نهوا عنه ورجعوا عنه، كما أن الأمر والنهي إنما تجب طاعتهم فيما لم ينسخ منه ، فأما ما نسخ من الأمر والنهي، فلا يجوز جعله مأمورا به ولا منهيا عنه فضلا عن وجوب اتباعه والطاعة فيه . وكذلك ما احتجوا به من أن الذنوب تنافي الكمال ، أو أنها ممن عظمت عليه النعمة أقبح ، أو أنها توجب التغيير ، أو نحو ذلك من الحجج العقلية ، فهذا إنما يكون مع البقاء على ذلك وعدم الرجوع ، وإلا فالتوبة النصوح التي يقبلها الله يرفع بها صاحبها إلى أعظم مما كان عليه، كما قال بعض السلف : كان داود عليه السلام بعد التوبة خيرا منه قبل الخطيئة . وقال آخر : لو لم تكن التوبة أحب الأشياء إليه، لما ابتلى بالذنب أكرم الخلق عليه ، وقد ثبت في الصحاح حديث التوبة : لله أفرح بتوبة عبده من رجل نزل منزلا ... الحديث .* 

*إلى أن قال : "وفي الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة والكتب التي أنزلت قبل القرآن مما يوافق هذا القول ما يتعذر إحصاؤه ، والرادون لذلك تأولوا ذلك بمثل تأويلات الجهمية والقدرية والدهرية لنصوص الأسماء والصفات ونصوص القدر ونصوص المعاد ، وهي من جنس تأويلات القرامطة الباطنية التي يعلم بالاضطرار أنها باطلة ، وأنها من باب تحريف الكلم عن مواضعه ، وهؤلاء يقصد أحدهم تعظيم الأنبياء فيقع في تكذيبهم ، ويريد الإيمان بهم فيقع في الكفر بهم .* 
*ثم إن العصمة المعلومة بدليل الشرع والعقل والإجماع - وهي العصمة في التبليغ - لم ينتفعوا بها إذ كانوا لا يقرون بموجب ما بلغته الأنبياء ، وإنما يقرون بلفظ حرموا معناه ، أو كانوا فيه كالأميين الذين لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني . والعصمة التي كانوا ادعوها لو كانت ثابتة، لم ينتفعوا بها ، ولا حاجة بهم إليها عندهم، فإنها متعلقة بغيرهم ، لا بما أمروا بالإيمان به ، فيتكلم أحدهم فيها على الأنبياء بغير سلطان من الله ، ويدع ما يجب عليه من تصديق الأنبياء وطاعتهم ، وهو الذي تحصل به السعادة وبضده تحصل الشقاوة ، وقال تعالى : فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْهِ مَا حُمِّلَ وَعَلَيْكُمْ مَا حُمِّلْتُمْ* 

*والله تعالى لم يذكر في القرآن شيئا من ذلك عن نبي من الأنبياء، إلا مقرونا بالتوبة والاستغفار :* 

*كقول آدم وزوجته : قَالَا رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ .* 


*إلى أن قال : "وبهذا يظهر جواب شبهة من يقول : إن الله لا يبعث نبيا إلا من كان معصوما قبل النبوة . كما يقول ذلك طائفة من الرافضة وغيرهم ، وكذلك من قال : إنه لا يبعث نبيا إلا من كان مؤمنا قبل النبوة ، فإن هؤلاء توهموا أن الذنوب تكون خفضا وإن تاب التائب منها ، وهذا منشأ غلطهم، فمن ظن أن صاحب الذنوب مع التوبة النصوح يكون ناقصا، فهو غالط غلطا عظيما، فإن الذم والعقاب الذي يلحق أهل الذنوب لا يلحق التائب منها شيء أصلا ، لكن إن قدم التوبة، لم يلحقه شيء ، وإن أخر التوبة، فقد يلحقه ما بين الذنوب والتوبة من الذم والعقاب ما يناسب حاله .* 

*والأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم وسلامه كانوا لا يؤخرون التوبة ، بل يسارعون إليها ويسابقون إليها ، لا يؤخرون ولا يصرون على الذنب ، بل هم معصومون من ذلك ، ومن أخر ذلك زمنا قليلا، كفر الله ذلك بما يبتليه به، كما فعل بذي النون صلى الله عليه وسلم ، هذا على المشهور أن إلقاءه كان بعد النبوة ، وأما من قال : إن إلقاءه كان قبل النبوة، فلا يحتاج إلى هذا . والتائب من الكفر والذنوب قد يكون أفضل ممن لم يقع في الكفر والذنوب ، وإذا كان قد يكون أفضل، فالأفضل أحق بالنبوة ممن ليس مثله في الفضيلة .  -----*

*وإذا عرف أن الاعتبار بكمال النهاية لا بنقص البداية ، وهذا الكمال إنما يحصل بالتوبة والاستغفار ، ولا بد لكل عبد من التوبة ، وهي واجبة على الأولين والآخرين، كما قال تعالى : لِيُعَذِّبَ اللَّهُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا تِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين َ وَالْمُشْرِكَات ِ وَيَتُوبَ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات ِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا .* 

*وقد أخبرنا الله سبحانه بتوبة آدم ونوح ومن بعدهما إلى خاتم المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وآخر ما نزل عليه - أو : من آخر ما نزل عليه - قوله تعالى : إِذَا جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْحُ وَرَأَيْتَ النَّاسَ يَدْخُلُونَ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ أَفْوَاجًا فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوَّابًا* 

*ثم ذكر نصوصا كثيرة في استغفار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم قال : "ونصوص الكتاب والسنة في هذا الباب كثيرة متظاهرة ، والآثار في ذلك عن الصحابة والتابعين وعلماء المسلمين كثيرة ، ولكن المنازعون يتأولون هذه النصوص من جنس تأويلات الجهمية والباطنية، كما فعل ذلك من فعله في هذا الباب ، وتأويلاتهم تبين لمن تدبرها أنها فاسدة ، من باب تحريف الكلم عن مواضعه، كتأويلهم قوله : لِيَغْفِرَ لَكَ اللَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ ، المتقدم ذنب آدم ، والمتأخر ذنب أمته ، وهذا معلوم البطلان" . --*ويقول ايضا شيخ الإسلام فى(20/89) :

"وهذا القول يقوله طوائف من أهل البدع والكلام والشيعة وكثير من المعتزلة وبعض الأشعرية وغيرهم ممن يوجب عصمة الأنبياء من الصغائر وهؤلاء فروا من شيء ووقعوا فيما هو اعظم منه فى تحريف كلام الله عن مواضعه وأما السلف قاطبة من القرون الثلاثة الذين هم خير قرون الأمة وأهل الحديث والتفسير وأهل كتب قصص الأنبياء والمبتدأ وجمهور الفقهاء والصوفية وكثير من أهل الكلام كجمهور الاشعرية وغيرهم وعموم المؤمنين فعلى ما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة مثل قوله تعالى وعصى آدم ربه فغوى وقوله ربنا ظلمنا أنفسنا وأن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين بعد أن قال لهما ألم أنهكماعن تلكما الشجرة وأقل لكما إن الشيطان لكما عدو مبين وقوله تعالى فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم مع أنه عوقب باخراجه من الجنة وهذه نصوص لا ترد إلا بنوع من تحريف الكلم عن مواضعه "والمخطئ والناسي إذا كانا مكلفين في تلك الشريعة فلا فرق وإن لم يكونا مكلفين امتنعت العقوبة ووصف العصيان والإخبار بظلم النفس وطلب المغفرة والرحمة وقوله تعالى : {أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَن تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُل لَّكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَآنَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ } [ الأعراف : 22 ] وإنما ابتلى الله الأنبياء بالذنوب رفعا لدرجاتهم بالتوبة وتبليغا لهم إلى محبته وفرحه بهم فإن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين ويفرح بتوبة التائب أشد فرح فالمقصود كمال الغاية لا نقص البداية، فإن العبد يكون له الدرجة لا ينالها إلا بما قدره الله له من العمل أو البلاء .

----------


## عبد الباسط آل القاضي

> الطوفي رجل خرافي صوفي متشيع متجهم فلا عبرة به وبكلامه


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد الله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين :
فلكل دعوى ينبغي لها برهان ؛ وانت لعلك نقلت ما سمعته او ما وجدته مكتوبا وللطوفي كتبٌ مطبوعة واخرى مخطوطة وليس فيها من التشيع ولا التصوف شيئا إنما كان يترضى على الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم وهو حنبلـي المذهب وموافق لعقيدة أهل السنة ومن قرأ كتابه جلال العقد بان له ذلك ولكن الكتاب مخطوط وليس بمطبوع ؛ اما نقله ابن رجب والصفدي وغيرهما أنه تكلم في ابي بكر وعائشة رضي الله عنهما وعلى الصحابة اجمعين ؛ فكتبه تخالف ذلك ؛ ألا يكفـي أنه كان من تلامذة شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية وذكر في كتابه شرح مختصر الروضة ونعته بشيخنا ..فالحاصل أن لا نرجح قولا على قولٍ آخر وألا نسمع على الرجال بل نسمع منهم وهذه كتبه موجودة فلينظر فيها  بل هو في شرح المختصر يرد على الشيعة في بعض المسائل ولم نجد في مصادر الشيعة من نسبه إليهم ؛ فالأجدر عدم رمي الناس بالشائعات ؛ والتأكد بالمنهج العلميِّ وانا شخصيا اطلعت على كتابه جلال العقد المخطوط وبعض مسائله وتفسيره لبعض السور وما رأيت فيها ازراءً للعلماء فضلا على الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم بل في خطب كتابه الآنف ترضى عليهم ..والحديث ذو شجون ولولا انه ليس مقام للاستطراد لذكرت لك النصوص باعيانها ولكن التلميح للبيب يغني عن التصريح

----------


## أبو أمينة المصري

*فقد  نقل الشيخ نجم الدين سليمان بن عبدالقوي الطوفي الحنبلي -مقررا- كلام  العلامة شمس الدين الجزري في رده على ابن تيمية وصرح الطوفي أنه نقله  بمعناه مع زيادات من عنده..

 قال رحمه الله تعالى : » (فاستغاثه  الذي من شيعته على الذي من عدوه) [القصص :15] احتج بها الشيخ شمس الدين  الجزري شارح المنهاج في أصول الفقه على الشيخ تقي الدين ابن تيمية فيما قيل  عنه أنه قال : لا يستغاث برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن الاستغاثة  بالله عز وجل من خصائصه وحقوقه الخاصة به فلا تكون لغيره كالعبادة.

 وتقرير الحجة المذكورة : أنه قال : يجب أن ينظر في حقيقة الاستغاثة ماهي  وهي الاستنصار والاستصراخ ثم قد وجدنا هذا الإسرائيلي استغاث بموسى  واستنصره واستصرخه بنص هذه الآيات وهي استغاثة مخلوق بمخلوق وقد أقر موسى  عليها الإسرائيلي وقد أقر الله عز وجل موسى على ذلك ولم ينكر محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم ذلك لمانزلت هذه الآيات أي فكان هذا إقرارا من الله عز وجل  ورسوله على استغاثة المخلوق بالمخلوق وإذا جاز أن يستغاث بموسى فبمحمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم أولى لأنه أفضل بإجماع.

 ومما يحتج به على ذلك :  حديث هاجر أم إسماعيل حيث التمست الماء لابنها فلم تجد فسمعت حسا في بطن  الوادي فقالت : قد أسمعت إن كان عندك غواث وهذا في معنى الاستغاثة منها  بجبريل وقد أقرها على ذلك ولم ينكره النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عليها لما  حكاه عنها.

ولأن اعتقاد التوحيد من لوازم الإسلام فإذا رأينا مسلما  يستغيث بمخلوق علمنا قطعا أنه غير مشرك لذلك المخلوق مع الله عز وجل وإنما  ذلك منه طلب مساعدة أو توجه إلى الله ببركة ذلك المخلوق وإذا استصرخ الناس  في موقف القيامة بالأنبياء ليشفعوا لهم في التخفيف عنهم جاز استصراخهم بهم  في غير ذلك المقام وقد صنف الشيخ أبو عبدالله النعمان كتبا سماه : (مصباح  الظلام في المستغيثين بخير الأنام) واشتهر هذا الكتاب وأجمع أهل عصره على  تلقيه منه بالقبول وإجماع أهل كل عصر حجة فالمنكر لذلك مخالف لهذا الإجماع  فإن قيل : الآية المذكورة في قصة موسى والإسرائيلي ليست في محل النزاع من  وجهين :

 أحدهما : أن موسى حينئذ كان حيا ونحن إنما نمنع الاستغاثة بميت.

 الثاني: أن استغاثة صاحب موسى به كان في أمر يمكن موسى فعله وهو إعانته  على خصمه وهو أمر معتاد ونحن إنما نمنع من الاستغاثة بالمخلوق فيما يختص  فعله بالله عز وجل كالرحمة والمغفرة والرزق والحياة ونحو ذلك فلا يقال :  يامحمد اغفر لي أو ارحمني أو ارزقني أو أجبني [وفي نسخة أخرى :أحييني بدل  أجبني] أو أعطني مالا وولدا لأن ذلك شرك بإجماع.

 وأجيب عن الأول : بأن الاستغاثة إذا جازت بالحي فبالميت المساوي فضلا عن الأفضل أولى لأنه أقرب إلى الله عز وجل من الحي لوجوه : 

 أحدها: أنه في دار الكرامة والجزاء والحي في دار التكليف.

 الثاني: أن الميت تجرد عن عالم الطبيعة القاطعة عن الوصول إلى عالم الآخرة والحي متلبس بها.

 الثالث: أن الشهداء في حياتهم محجوبون وبعد موتهم أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون.

 وعن الثاني: أن ماذكرتموه أمر مجمع عليه معلوم عند صغير المسلمين فضلا عن  كبيرهم أن المخلوق على الإطلاق لايطلب منه ولا ينسب إليه فعل ما اختصت  القدرة الإلهية به وقد رأينا أغمار الناس وعامتهم وأبعدهم عن العلم  والمعرفة يلوذون بحجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يزيدون على أن يسألو  الشفاعة والوسلية يارسول الله [وفي نسخة أخرى : برسول الله] اشفع لنا ،  يالله ببركة نبيك اغفر لنا فصار الكلام في المسألة المفروضة فضلا لا حاجة  بأحد من المسلمين إليه.

 وإذا لم يكن بد من التعريف بهذا الحكم خشية  أن يقع فيه أحد فليكن بعبارة لا توهم نقصا في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ولا غضا من منصبه مثل أن يقال: ما استأثر الله عز وجل بالقدرة عليه فلا  يطلب من مخلوق على الإطلاق أو نحو هذا ولا يتعرض للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  بسلب الاستغاثة عنه مطلقا ولا مقيدا ولا يذكر إلا بالصلاة والسلام عليه  والرواية عنه ونحو ذلك.

 هذا حاصل ماوقع في هذه المسألة سؤالا وجوابا ذكرته بمعناه وزيادات من عندي»ا.هـ*

وأضف إليه كلامه الشنيع في الصفات

----------


## عبد الباسط آل القاضي

> *فقد  نقل الشيخ نجم الدين سليمان بن عبدالقوي الطوفي الحنبلي -مقررا- كلام  العلامة شمس الدين الجزري في رده على ابن تيمية وصرح الطوفي أنه نقله  بمعناه مع زيادات من عنده..
> 
>  قال رحمه الله تعالى : » (فاستغاثه  الذي من شيعته على الذي من عدوه) [القصص :15] احتج بها الشيخ شمس الدين  الجزري شارح المنهاج في أصول الفقه على الشيخ تقي الدين ابن تيمية فيما قيل  عنه أنه قال : لا يستغاث برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن الاستغاثة  بالله عز وجل من خصائصه وحقوقه الخاصة به فلا تكون لغيره كالعبادة.
> 
>  وتقرير الحجة المذكورة : أنه قال : يجب أن ينظر في حقيقة الاستغاثة ماهي  وهي الاستنصار والاستصراخ ثم قد وجدنا هذا الإسرائيلي استغاث بموسى  واستنصره واستصرخه بنص هذه الآيات وهي استغاثة مخلوق بمخلوق وقد أقر موسى  عليها الإسرائيلي وقد أقر الله عز وجل موسى على ذلك ولم ينكر محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم ذلك لمانزلت هذه الآيات أي فكان هذا إقرارا من الله عز وجل  ورسوله على استغاثة المخلوق بالمخلوق وإذا جاز أن يستغاث بموسى فبمحمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم أولى لأنه أفضل بإجماع.
> 
>  ومما يحتج به على ذلك :  حديث هاجر أم إسماعيل حيث التمست الماء لابنها فلم تجد فسمعت حسا في بطن  الوادي فقالت : قد أسمعت إن كان عندك غواث وهذا في معنى الاستغاثة منها  بجبريل وقد أقرها على ذلك ولم ينكره النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عليها لما  حكاه عنها.
> 
> ولأن اعتقاد التوحيد من لوازم الإسلام فإذا رأينا مسلما  يستغيث بمخلوق علمنا قطعا أنه غير مشرك لذلك المخلوق مع الله عز وجل وإنما  ذلك منه طلب مساعدة أو توجه إلى الله ببركة ذلك المخلوق وإذا استصرخ الناس  في موقف القيامة بالأنبياء ليشفعوا لهم في التخفيف عنهم جاز استصراخهم بهم  في غير ذلك المقام وقد صنف الشيخ أبو عبدالله النعمان كتبا سماه : (مصباح  الظلام في المستغيثين بخير الأنام) واشتهر هذا الكتاب وأجمع أهل عصره على  تلقيه منه بالقبول وإجماع أهل كل عصر حجة فالمنكر لذلك مخالف لهذا الإجماع  فإن قيل : الآية المذكورة في قصة موسى والإسرائيلي ليست في محل النزاع من  وجهين :
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 
المصادر يا ابا امينة ؛ اسند لنا بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيـرا ..ولي عودة ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> و في قول موسى عليه السلام : ﴿ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي ﴾ قال ابن جريج ( ت : 150 هـ ): ﴿ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي ﴾ بقتلي من أجل أنه لا ينبغي لنبيّ أن يقتل حتى يؤمر، ولم يُؤمر[3] ، و هذا العالم السلفي فسر الآية على معناها الحقيقي و أن موسى عليه السلام قد فعل ذلك و ما كان ينبغي له أن يفعله


بورك فيكم أخي ولكن هنا احسب أن هذا حدث قبل ان يبعث موسى عليه السلام, وكأن ديانته كانت الإسلام قبل ان يبعث كنبي مرسل.
فحسب ظاهر مثل هذه الآيات كان في مصر بقايا الديانة الابراهيمية "الإسلام" ووثنية فرعون. (موسى وبني اسرائيل عموما أحفاد يوسف ويعقوب وإسحاق, وديانتهم الإسلام الذي ارتضاه الله لعباده ولا دين لهم سواه)
والقتل كبيرة وحدثت من موسى قبل بعثته.
لأنه بعد ذلك -كما تعلم- فر من مصر للبوادي ورعى الغنم ثماني او عشر حجج ثم قفل الى مصر بأهله وفي طريقه بجانب الطور نزل عليه النور.

----------


## أحمد القلي

*موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يكن نبيا عندما قتل ذلك الرجل 
ولكن حال الأنبياء ينبغي أن تكون في أعلى الدرجات قبل وبعد البعثة 
وهو لم يتعمد قتل الرجل انما قتله خطأ , وهذا لا يؤاخذ به العبد 
لكن لما كان موسى عليه السلام في مقام النبوة وقد اصفاه الله لحمل الرسالة , كان ينبغي أن لا يفعل مثل هذه الفعلة وأن لا يفعل الا ما أمر به 
لذلك اعترف بأنه قد ظلم نفسه واستغفر وأناب 
وهذا يعتبر نقيصة في حقه , لذلك اعتذر في الموقف يوم يطلب للشفاعة بأنه قتل نفسا لم يؤمر بقتلها 
ففي الصجيحين (....وَإِنِّي قَدْ قَتَلْتُ نَفْسًا لَمْ أُومَرْ بِقَتْلِها...)
فالأنبياء لا يفعلون الا ما أمروا به*

----------


## أبو أمينة المصري

من أنكر أن الأنبياء يذنبون فقد أنكر الكتاب والسنة المتواترة

----------


## أحمد القلي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أمينة المصري
					

من أنكر أن الأنبياء يذنبون فقد أنكر الكتاب والسنة المتواترة


هذه العبارة بهذا الاطلاق لا يصح اطلاقها 
قد يقع نبي من الأنبياء في ذنب معين , أما التعميم والاطلاق بدون قيد فلم يرد به كتاب ولا سنة 
وفي حديث الشفاعة الكبير , قد ذكر كل نبي ذنبه 
ولم يذكر عيسى عليه السلام أي ذنب , ومع ذلك وججهم الى خيرهم عليهم السلام 
وتأمل مثلا الذنب الذي ذكره ابراهيم عليه السلام وهي احدى الكذبات الثلاثة
منها أنه قال فعله  كبيرهم هذا , فهل يعتبر هذا ذنبا عند العامة 
وكذلك قوله عن زوجته أنها أخته , فهذا تعريض وليس كذبا محضا 



*

----------


## عبد الباسط آل القاضي

> *
> هذه العبارة بهذا الاطلاق لا يصح اطلاقها 
> قد يقع نبي من الأنبياء في ذنب معين , أما التعميم والاطلاق بدون قيد فلم يرد به كتاب ولا سنة 
> وفي حديث الشفاعة الكبير , قد ذكر كل نبي ذنبه 
> ولم يذكر عيسى عليه السلام أي ذنب , ومع ذلك وججهم الى خيرهم عليهم السلام 
> وتأمل مثلا الذنب الذي ذكره ابراهيم عليه السلام وهي احدى الكذبات الثلاثة
> منها أنه قال فعله  كبيرهم هذا , فهل يعتبر هذا ذنبا عند العامة 
> وكذلك قوله عن زوجته أنها أخته , فهذا تعريض وليس كذبا محضا 
> 
> ...


الحمد الله رب العالمين لقد سبقتنـي يا اخي احمد للتنبيه ؛ وليس على الاطلاق وهناك قاعدة سهلة نحفظها ان شاء الله وهي انه لا يجوز الكبائر على الانبياء لا عمدا ولا سهوا ولا يجوز عليهم الصغائر عمدا ولكن تجوز سهوا ولا بد ان ينبهوا على ذلك ليتدراكوها والاجماع منعقد انهم معصومون في الوحي والتبليغ والعلم عند الله تعالى

----------


## أبو أمينة المصري

أما قولك لا تجوز عليهم الصغائر عمدا فمن كيسك! 

قال البخاري حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْمَلِكَ بْنُ صَبَّاحٍ حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ عَنْ أَبِى إِسْحَاقَ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِى مُوسَى عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَدْعُو بِهَذَا الدُّعَاءِ « رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِى خَطِيئَتِى وَجَهْلِى وَإِسْرَافِى فِى أَمْرِى كُلِّهِ ، وَمَا أَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ بِهِ مِنِّى ، اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِى خَطَايَاىَ وَعَمْدِى وَجَهْلِى وَهَزْلِى ، وَكُلُّ ذَلِكَ عِنْدِى ، اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِى مَا قَدَّمْتُ وَمَا أَخَّرْتُ وَمَا أَسْرَرْتُ وَمَا أَعْلَنْتُ ، أَنْتَ الْمُقَدِّمُ ، وَأَنْتَ الْمُؤَخِّرُ ، وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَىْءٍ قَدِيرٌ »

----------


## أبو أمينة المصري

أما قبل النبوة فجاز عليهم حتى الكفر وهذا صريح القرآن وإن لم يرض به أتباع الجهمية الأشعرية وأضرابهم وقد حرر هذه المسألة شيخ الإسلام رضي الله عنه وأثبت مذهب السلف في ذلك 


قال تعالى {قَالَ أَلَمْ نُرَبِّكَ فِينَا وَلِيدًا وَلَبِثْتَ فِينَا مِنْ  عُمُرِكَ سِنِينَ (18) وَفَعَلْتَ فَعْلَتَكَ الَّتِي فَعَلْتَ وَأَنْتَ  مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ (19) قَالَ فَعَلْتُهَا إِذًا وَأَنَا مِنَ  الضَّالِّينَ (20) فَفَرَرْتُ مِنْكُمْ لَمَّا خِفْتُكُمْ فَوَهَبَ لِي  رَبِّي حُكْمًا وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ (21)}

قال السدي في قوله من الكافرين: "يعني على ديننا هذا الذي تعيب" وهناك قول آخر

وقال: {قَالَ الْمَلَأُ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا مِنْ  قَوْمِهِ لَنُخْرِجَنَّكَ يَا شُعَيْبُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَكَ مِنْ  قَرْيَتِنَا أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا قَالَ أَوَلَوْ كُنَّا  كَارِهِينَ (88) قَدِ افْتَرَيْنَا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا إِنْ عُدْنَا فِي  مِلَّتِكُمْ بَعْدَ إِذْ نَجَّانَا اللَّهُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَكُونُ لَنَا  أَنْ نَعُودَ فِيهَا إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ رَبُّنَا وَسِعَ رَبُّنَا  كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا عَلَى اللَّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا افْتَحْ  بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْفَاتِحِينَ"

وقال: {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِرُسُلِهِمْ  لَنُخْرِجَنَّكُ  مْ مِنْ أَرْضِنَا أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا  فَأَوْحَى إِلَيْهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ لَنُهْلِكَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ}

قَالَ شَيْخُ الْإِسْلَامِ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - :
قَوْلُهُ سُبْحَانَهُ : { قَالَ الْمَلَأُ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ لَنُخْرِجَنَّكَ يَا شُعَيْبُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَكَ مِنْ قَرْيَتِنَا أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا قَالَ أَوَلَوْ كُنَّا كَارِهِينَ } { قَدِ افْتَرَيْنَا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا إنْ عُدْنَا فِي مِلَّتِكُمْ بَعْدَ إذْ نَجَّانَا اللَّهُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَكُونُ لَنَا أَنْ نَعُودَ فِيهَا إلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ رَبُّنَا } ظَاهِرُهُ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ شُعَيْبًا وَاَلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ كَانُوا عَلَى مِلَّةِ قَوْمِهِمْ ؛ لِقَوْلِهِمْ : { أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا } وَلِقَوْلِ شُعَيْبٍ : ( أ نَعُودُ فِيهَا { أَوَلَوْ كُنَّا كَارِهِينَ } وَلِقَوْلِهِ : { قَدِ افْتَرَيْنَا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا إنْ عُدْنَا فِي مِلَّتِكُمْ } فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا فِيهَا . وَلِقَوْلِهِ : { بَعْدَ إذْ نَجَّانَا اللَّهُ مِنْهَا } . فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَنْجَاهُمْ مِنْهَا بَعْدَ التَّلَوُّثِ بِهَا ؛ وَلِقَوْلِهِ : { وَمَا يَكُونُ لَنَا أَنْ نَعُودَ فِيهَا إلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ رَبُّنَا } وَلَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الضَّمِيرُ عَائِدًا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ صَرَّحَ فِيهِ بِقَوْلِهِ : { لَنُخْرِجَنَّكَ يَا شُعَيْبُ } وَلِأَنَّهُ هُوَ الْمُحَاوِرُ لَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : { أَوَلَوْ كُنَّا كَارِهِينَ } إلَى آخِرِهَا وَهَذَا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ فِيهِ الْمُتَكَلِّمُ وَمِثْلُ هَذَا فِي سُورَةِ إبْرَاهِيمَ { وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِرُسُلِهِمْ لَنُخْرِجَنَّكُ  مْ مِنْ أَرْضِنَا أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا فَأَوْحَى إلَيْهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ لَنُهْلِكَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ } الْآيَةُ "


وقال: "فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْلُ رَأَى كَوْكَبًا قَالَ  هَذَا رَبِّي فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ قَالَ لا أُحِبُّ الآفِلِينَ (76) فَلَمَّا  رَأَى الْقَمَرَ بَازِغًا قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ قَالَ لَئِن  لَّمْ يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي لأكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الضَّالِّينَ (77)  فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي هَذَآ أَكْبَرُ  فَلَمَّا أَفَلَتْ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِّمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ"

قال الطبري {قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي} [الأنعام: 76] ، فَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ فِي ذَلِكَ مَا حَدَّثَنِي بِهِ الْمُثَنَّى، قَالَ: ثنا أَبُو صَالِحٍ، قَالَ: ثني مُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ، عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَوْلُهُ: {وَكَذَلِكَ نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُوقِنِينَ} : يَعْنِي بِهِ: الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ. {فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْلُ رَأَى كَوْكَبًا قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي} [الأنعام: 76] فعَبَدَهُ حَتَّى غَابَ، فَلَمَّا غَابَ قَالَ: لَا أُحِبُّ الْآفِلِينَ، فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْقَمَرَ بَازِغًا قَالَ: هَذَا رَبِّي، فَعَبَدَهُ حَتَّى غَابَ، فَلَمَّا غَابَ قَالَ: لَئِنْ لَمْ يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي لَأَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الضَّالِّينَ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً قَالَ: هَذَا رَبِّي، هَذَا أَكْبَرُ فَعَبَدَهَا حَتَّى غَابَتْ، فَلَمَّا غَابَتْ قَالَ: يَا قَوْمِ، إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ

قال أبو جعفر: وأنكر قوم من غير أهل الرواية هذا القول الذي روي عن ابن عباس وعمن روي عنه، من أن إبراهيم قال للكوكب أو للقمر:"هذا ربي"، وقالوا: غير جائز أن يكون لله نبيٌّ ابتعثه بالرسالة، أتى عليه وقتٌ من الأوقات وهو بالغٌ إلا وهو لله موحدٌ، وبه عارف، ومن كل ما يعبد من دونه برئ. قالوا: ولو جاز أن يكون قد أتى عليه بعض الأوقات وهو به كافر، لم يجز أن يختصه بالرسالة، لأنه لا معنى فيه إلا وفي غيره من أهل الكفر به مثله، وليس بين الله وبين أحد من خلقه مناسبة، فيحابيه باختصاصه بالكرامة. قالوا: وإنما أكرم من أكرم منهم لفضله في نفسه، فأثابه لاستحقاقه الثوابَ بما أثابه من الكرامة. وزعموا أن خبرَ الله عن قيل إبراهيم عند رؤيته الكوكب أو القمر أو الشمس:"هذا ربي"، لم يكن لجهله بأن ذلك غير جائز أن يكون ربّه، وإنما قال ذلك على وجه الإنكار منه أن يكون ذلك ربه، وعلى العيب لقومه في عبادتهم الأصنام، إذْ كان الكوكبُ والقمرُ والشمسُ أضوأ وأحسنَ وأبهجَ من الأصنام، ولم تكن مع ذلك معبودة، وكانت آفلةً زائلة غير دائمة، والأصنام التي [هي] دونها في الحسن وأصغرَ منها في الجسم، أحقُّ أن لا تكون معبودة ولا آلهة. (1)

 قالوا: وإنما قال ذلك لهم، معارضةً، كما يقول أحد المتناظرين لصاحبه معارضًا له في قولٍ باطلٍ قال به بباطل من القول، (2) على وجه مطالبته إياه بالفُرْقان بين القولين الفاسدين عنده، اللذين يصحِّح خصمه أحدَهما ويدعي فسادَ الآخر.

وقال آخرون منهم: بل ذلك كان منه في حال طفولته، (3) وقبل قيام الحجة عليه. وتلك حال لا يكون فيها كفر ولا إيمان.

وقال آخرون منهم: إنما معنى الكلام: أهذا ربي؟ على وجه الإنكار والتوبيخ، أي: ليس هذا ربي. وقالوا: قد تفعل العرب مثل ذلك، فتحذف"الألف" التي تدلّ على معنى الاستفهام

قال أبو جعفر: وفي خبر الله تعالى عن قيل إبراهيم حين أفل القمر:"لئن لم يهدني ربّي لأكونن من القوم الضالين"، الدليلُ على خطأ هذه الأقوال التي قالها هؤلاء القوم، وأنّ الصوابَ من القول في ذلك، الإقرارُ بخبر الله تعالى الذي أخبر به عنه، والإعراض عما عداه

وتفصيل الكلام في هذا المقام في كتاب الشيخ تفسير آيات أشكلت

----------


## أحمد القلي

*بارك الله فيكم 




			
				أما قولك لا تجوز عليهم الصغائر عمدا فمن كيسك!
			
		

هو قول جماعة من العلماء ونسبه ابن القطان الى الجمهور كما قال في كتابه الاقناع في مسائل الاجماع 
( واختلفوا في جواز بدور الصغائر منهم، والجمهور ذاهب إلى أنهم معصومون عن الصغائر، كما عصموا عن الكبائر.) انتهى
والحديث ليس فيه دلالة على وقوع ذلك منه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فهو في مقام تعليم الأمة كيف يدعون ربهم , لذلك فهو يقول الكلام الذي يعلم أن أمته ستقوله تأسيا به واتباعا له 
وهذا مثل ما ثبت عنه أنه كان يستغفر في اليوم سبعين أو مائة مرة , ففي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة 
(وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لَأَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ وَأَتُوبُ إِلَيْهِ فِي اليَوْمِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً»
فلا يعقل أن يصدر منه كل هذه الذنوب والخطايا كل يوم , لكن هو قدوة أتباعه فكان يعلمهم ويرشدهم الى ما يصلح بهم 
والاستغفار لا يكون دوما عقب الأعمال السيئة , -كما فهمه صاحب هذا البحث - بل يكون عقب الأعمال الصالحة 
مثل قول المصلي عقب الصلاة (أستغفر الله ثلاثا) 
فهذا خروج من أعظم عبادة يحبها الله تعالى , ومع ذلك فأول ما ينطق به العبد هو استغفاره ربه 
وهذا الاستغفار من التقصير ومن قصور العمل عن الدرجة الرفيعة التي ينبغي أن يكون فيها العبد والتي توفي حق العبودية , وتكافئ مقام الألوهية 
ومهما كانت منزلة العبد وكيفما كان كمال هاته العبادة فلن يؤدي هذا العبد شكر المعبود 
فذلك يستغفر , فهو دوما في ازدياد من الكمال , وبعدا عن التقصير 

وقال الله تعالى عن  عباده الذين حققوا أعلى صفات العبودية ( الصابرين  والصادقين  والقانتين والمنفقين والمستغفرين بالأسحار))

فهذه حمسة صفات تحققت في هؤلاء وقلما تجتمع في عبد واحد 
ومع ذلك فهم يختمون أعمالهم بالاستغفار في أفضل الأوقات حين الخلوات 
ومثل هذا موجود في عدة مواضع من القرآن .




			
				ما قبل النبوة فجاز عليهم حتى الكفر وهذا صريح القرآن وإن لم يرض به أتباع  الجهمية الأشعرية وأضرابهم وقد حرر هذه المسألة شيخ الإسلام رضي الله عنه  وأثبت مذهب السلف في ذلك
			
		

هو قول جماعة من المحققين 

ففي شرح مسلم للقاضي عياض (وفى هذا دليل على صحة قول المحققين: إن الكفر لا يصح قبل النبوة على الأنبياء وإن نبينا وسائرهم معصومون منه ومن سائر المعاصى، ثابتو الإيمان من صغرهم، ألا ترى كيف حُشِى صدرهُ وقلبُه حكمة وإيماناً من صغره وهو عند ظئره!؟ وقد أشرنا إلى هذه النكتة قبل.) انتهى

وفي الصحيحين في (باب الِاعْتِنَاءِ بِحِفْظِ الْعَوْرَةِ)
عن جابر (لما بنيت الْكَعْبَة ذهب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَالْعَبَّاس ينقلان الْحِجَارَة، فَقَالَ الْعَبَّاس للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم اجْعَل إزارك على رقبتك، فَخر إِلَى الأَرْض، فطمحت عَيناهُ إِلَى السَّمَاء فَقَالَ: ((أَرِنِي إزَارِي)) فَمَا رئي بعد ذَلِك عُريَانا.)

قال النووي في شرح مسلم
(وَفِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ بَيَانُ بَعْضِ مَا أَكْرَمَ اللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ وتعالى بِهِ رَسُولَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ مَصُونًا مَحْمِيًّا فِي صِغَرِهِ عَنِ الْقَبَائِحِ وَأَخْلَاقِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ بَيَانُ عِصْمَةِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِمْ فِي كِتَابِ الْإِيمَانِ) انتهى
فان كان قد حفظ من ابداء العورة فلأن يحفظ من عبادة الأصنام التي لم يبعث الا لمحوها أولى وأحرى 
ولو قدر أن نبيا من الأنبياء كان مشركا كما كان قومه لعيره بذلك قومه بعد أن يدعوهم  الى ترك  ما كان يفعله هو معهم 
وتأمل ما قالت ثمود لنبيهم (قالُوا يَا صالِحُ قَدْ كُنْتَ فِينا مَرْجُوًّا قَبْلَ هَذَا أَتَنْهانا أَنْ نَعْبُدَ مَا يَعْبُدُ آباؤُنا )
فلو كان هو معهم لما استأنسوا باتباع آبائهم ولاحتجوا عليه بشركه حين كان معهم 
وهذا خطاب كل الكفار الى أنبيائهم 
(وَكَذلِكَ مَا أَرْسَلْنا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ إِلاَّ قالَ مُتْرَفُوها إِنَّا وَجَدْنا آباءَنا عَلى أُمَّةٍ وَإِنَّا عَلى آثارِهِمْ مُقْتَدُونَ)
فلو وجدوا نبيهم كذلك لما احتاجوا أن يحتجوا بآبائهم الأولين 
أما من منع عن الأنبياء الكبائر -وهذا اجماع- وجوز عليهم الصغائر فيرد عليه عدة اشكالات لا ينفصل عنها الا بالرجوع عن هذا التفريق 
أولها 
 أنه لا يجود حد فاصل بين الكبائر وبين الصغائر , لذلك اختلف الناس في تعيينها وضبطها , فالصغيرة تصيرة كبيرة مع الاصرار , والكبيرة قد تصغر مع الاستغفار 
ومنها 
أن آدم عليه السلام قد أكل من الشجرة , واستحق بذلك عقوبة الاخراج من دار البقاء  والهبوط الى دار الفناء
فهل هذه عند المفرقين كبيرة أو صغيرة ؟
فان قالوا هي كبيرة فقد نقضوا الاجماع ونقضوا مذهبهم 
وان قالوا هي صغيرة , فيقال لهم
فاذا معصية ابليس أيضا صغيرة , 
وهذا لا يقوله أحد , لأن الفرق بين المعصيتين هو اصرار ابليس وتوبة آدم عليه السلام الذي قال هو وزوجه
 (رَبَّنا ظَلَمْنا أَنْفُسَنا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنا وَتَرْحَمْنا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخاسِرِينَ)
فهذا يدل على عظم الذنب 
وثالثا 
أن الذين جوزوا الذنوب على الأنبياء قالوا انهم لا يقرون عليها أي أنهم يتوبون منها ولا يصرون عليها 
فيقال لهم , هذا ليس خاصا بالأنبياء , فالمقربون والأولياء أيضا هم في هذا المقام 
(وَالَّذِينَ إِذا فَعَلُوا فاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلى مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ)
فأي فرق بين هؤلاء المحسنين وبين الأنبياء ؟



*

----------


## أبو أمينة المصري

من الواضح أنك أشعري والكلام معك مضيعة للوقت إذ أنك منكر ما هو أوضح من هذا كعلوه على خلقه بذاته 

ولا نأبى بكلام الأشعرية المحرفين المبدلين كالقاضي وأمثاله ولا تعتد بهم وبنقلهم فكلام السلف والأئمة السنيين واضح ولله الحمد والمنة بل والأدلة المتواترة واضح جلية ## حذف لاحتوائه على كلام سيء##

----------


## عبد الباسط آل القاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد الله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين :
فإني اراك يا أبا امينة تدك الليل بهراوةٍ فلم تزل تقول لما لم تحط به علما إنه من كيس فلان وكيس فلان ولما بين لك الاخ احمد القلي أقوال اهل العلم لم يسلم الناقل بأن وصفته أشعريا ثم طعنت في العلماء وقلت عن القاضي عياض محرف ومبدل وغيـر ذلك أخشى أن تكون فيك بذرة حدادية فانتبه رحمك الله ولا تكن ملكا أكثر من الملوك والسلام على من اتبع الهدى .

----------


## أحمد القلي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أمينة المصري
					

من الواضح أنك أشعري والكلام معك مضيعة للوقت إذ أنك منكر ما هو أوضح من هذا كعلوه على خلقه بذاته 

ولا نأبى بكلام الأشعرية المحرفين المبدلين كالقاضي وأمثاله ولا تعتد بهم وبنقلهم فكلام السلف والأئمة السنيين واضح ولله الحمد والمنة بل والأدلة المتواترة واضح جلية
##


أسأل الله السلامة مما أنت فيه وما أنت عليه 
وأنظرك من الساعة الى قيام الساعة أن تخرج له معشار عشر حرف يدل على أنني أقول بقول الأشاعرة , وأنكر استواء الله على عرشه بذاته (مع أن زيادة بذاته لم تكن عند السلف المتقدمين انما زادها الأئمة للرد وردع الأشاعرة)
واقرأ ان كنت من القارئين هذا الموضوع , وهوغيض من فيض , لتكتشف عن كثب نفسك وتتعرف عن قرب على قدرك 

(http://majles.alukah.net/t156869/)



*

----------

